# New Male Green Anole



## Omnius (Mar 20, 2006)

Well I picked up a male anole for me three females. However he is not going to get to be with them for awhile yet, as I still want to give my females a nice long break from the males of their species, and watching the interactions of an all female anole group are interesting to say the least. The male is in a 10 gallon aquarium that I had set up for babies but since all the eggs are either duds or get eaten, getting babies is not likely anymore. While at the pet store I watched him and the dominant male, who was at least one half the size of this male(It was huge) The dominant male was doing rounds and would approach the other males, it was amazing to watch the other submit to him by turning dark brown and trying to make themselves look smaller. So here are some pics. Of him in his nice new bachelor pad.








It will also be cool to watch the behavior changes in this male as he finds out he is now the master of his own domain.

Here are some pics of him in his travel case, he is a little larger than my females, so he is a juvi.









Even so he is a lot more "cocky" than the females are.









A nice close up of the head.









Another shot.









Here you can see he has quite a bit of blue coloration on him, this guy may turn out to be a rather pretty male when he grows larger and matures.









Back in the "wild"









I see you.









And appears quite happy already.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

Looks cool. Any reason you picked up a submissive male as opposed to the huge dominant male? Only thing i can think of is if he may be too large for your females or too dominant and could injure them in breeding or something breeding related.


----------



## Omnius (Mar 20, 2006)

Larger males are older.







And since all anoles in the petstores are WC I can only make an educated guess at his age, but common sense is larger animals are older and may die sooner. This one is young aside from being submissive is very healthy as far as I can tell. The dominant male at the store was just LARGE it was the biggest green anole I had ever seen. But its likely it was also old and that one would have been hard on the females...(Despite the age it was still very healthy and certainly had the energy to keep every other anole in there under his thumb so to speak.)

Also I look forward to watching his behavior change and perhaps his appearance might change since he is now the "dominant" male. He has already been displaying and doing "aggressive" yawns to show that this is *His* tank. He must have got the biggest ego trip of his life when he displayed and I ran out of the room to fetch my camera to try and document it if he did it again. So far no luck.


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

great looking lil guy


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

Wow, who keeps these anymore? They are inquisitive little buggars. Hat's off!


----------

